# Realtek not recognizing Logitech z906.



## Jhonnygpg (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi everybody!

So, my logitech z906 always worked fine on my computer, but suddenly it stopped.
It seems that Realtek doesn't recognize it as a speaker, but it does appear that it is connected on the back of the computer (Screenshot_1).

And when i reconnect the cables from z906, it even asks me if it's a sound speaker or a headset, and it still not working.
Before, it would appear 2 realtek speaker devices (my headset and the logitech z906), now it's only appearing the headset (Screenshot_2).

Is there a way i can fix this?

Thank You All!

*PS: sorry for my bad english, i'm from Brazil.*


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2020)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the audio drivers? Make sure both ends are securely plugged in to the PC and z906... etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Tried it on another machine?


----------



## Jhonnygpg (Mar 22, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Tried it on another machine?


Unfortunately i don't have any other machine that has 3 audio inputs (green, black and orange)



EarthDog said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the audio drivers? Make sure both ends are securely plugged in to the PC and z906... etc.


Yes, i've tried reinstalling like 3 times. And i noticed that when i unninstalled it, it would appear another sound device at the sound manager(btw it wasn't working). But when i installed it again, it disappeared. And yes, both ends are safely plugged.


----------

